# Strength begginer



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Recently developing/developed an interest in PL and have been generouslly helped by MOD Big, Whom suggested a 5/3/1(Wendler) style routine and with his help, We have came up with a routine, Going to cycle this 4 x 4 weeks. going up in increments of 2.5 kilos a week, And working percentages off of the new weight - In this log i will note stats in the gym, Diet when possible. And take any new advice helpful people are willing to give.

*Monday; *

Squats<o></o>



75k x 5r<o></o>


90k x 5r


105k x 5r


Leg extensions<o></o>



3s x 10r(single legs)

Hamstring curls, Pre exhaust SLDL<o></o>



3 supersets, 10 rep curls. 8 SLDL

Calf raises<o></o>



3s x 20r(seated)

* Ab work, 2 sets.

<o></o>

*Wednesday; *

*
*Flat bench<o></o>



65k x 5r


75k x 5r


85k x 5r


Dips<o></o>



3 x 6s - 10r

Incline flyes<o></o>



3 x 8s - 15r

*Friday; *

Deadlifts<o></o>



97.5k x 5r


112.5k x 5r


127.5k x 5r


Medium width chins<o></o>



Forty reps, Sets dependant.

Face pulls<o></o>



3 x 10s - 12r

Incline seated dumbbell curls/alternate weekly<o></o>



3 x 6s - 15r

*
*

*Monday; *


 Standing OHP - 5/3/1<o></o>

<o> (Not sure what my 1rm is for this as yet)

</o>


 Seated DB OHP 2s x 8 - 12r

<o> </o>


 V' bar push downs - 3s x 10 - 12r

The table below displays weights, rep range. For the next cycle of 4 weeks. Working of the weights in the table for my 1rm which i will proceed to increase by 2.5 for week 5 and re start. As above i am unsure of my OHP 1RM so cant display this yet, i have chosen all 1RM sensibly and allowed my self room for development i feel by doing this.




 *Weights/Week<o></o>*

 *Week 1<o></o>*

 *Week 2<o></o>*

 *Week 3<o></o>*

 *Week 4<o></o>*



 *Bench*

(100kilo)

*<o></o>*

 65k x 5<o></o>

75k x 5<o></o>

85k x 5<o></o>

 70k x 3<o></o>

80k x 3<o></o>

90 x 3<o></o>

 75k x 5<o></o>

85k x 3<o></o>

95k x 1<o></o>

 60k x 5<o></o>

65k x 5<o></o>

70k x 5<o></o>



 *Squat*

(120kilo)

*<o></o>*

 78k x 5 <o></o>

90k x 5<o></o>

105k x 5<o></o>

 84k x 3<o></o>

96k x 3 <o></o>

108k x 3<o></o>

 90k x 5 <o></o>

105k x 3 <o></o>

114k x 1<o></o>

 72k x 5<o></o>

78k x 5 <o></o>

84k x 5<o></o>



 *Dead*

(150kilo)

*<o></o>*

 97k x 5<o></o>

112.5k x 5<o></o>

127.5k x 5<o></o>

 105k x3<o></o>

120k x 3<o></o>

135k x 3<o></o>

 112.5k x 5 <o></o>

127.5k x 3<o></o>

142.5k x 1<o></o>

 90k x 5<o></o>

97.5k x 5<o></o>

105k x 5<o></o>



 OHP<o></o>

 <o> </o>

 <o> </o>

 <o> </o>

 <o> </o>



Any advice. critique would be great. Thanks :thumb:


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

I will be paying attention to this one


----------



## dog5566 (May 28, 2008)

Good luck mate, i be looking in time to time


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

dog5566 said:


> Good luck mate, i be looking in time to time


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

big said:


> I will be paying attention to this one


I sent him the 5/3/1 before you bitch :lol: :lol:

Although you did send it to me :whistling:


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Good luck with it mate,will be looking in.Just started a 2 month strength phase myself.


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

DNC said:


> Good luck with it mate,will be looking in.Just started a 2 month strength phase myself.


Appreciate it mate, will you be making a journal?


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Keep with it for a while, tragedy is when you start you keep reading and trying to gain knowledge, wich is great, but the programme you and Big have sorted out is a good un, remember 2.5 kg increase a week is great, so in 3, 6, 9 and 12 months time you'll be using a heck of a lot more weight.

Remember to keep it simple and not to deviate or jump up on the progressions.

Your going to be one strong sod before you know it mate, well done


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Good luck mate and good advice from Blutos there


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Looking forward to this, may try this one myself also, good luck!


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Looking forward to this, may try this one myself also, good luck!


Will be nice to see somebody elses take on this, and progress also. Thanks mate and good luck if you decide to try this also :thumb:



BLUTOS said:


> Keep with it for a while, tragedy is when you start you keep reading and trying to gain knowledge, wich is great, but the programme you and Big have sorted out is a good un, remember 2.5 kg increase a week is great, so in 3, 6, 9 and 12 months time you'll be using a heck of a lot more weight.
> 
> Remember to keep it simple and not to deviate or jump up on the progressions.
> 
> Your going to be one strong sod before you know it mate, well done


I've read alot of your posts mate, and feel that your advice is always on the button. So i appreciate and advice your willing to throw in my direction. thanks


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Sim6 said:


> Good luck mate and good advice from Blutos there


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

First day of this tomorow, Will be eating like this before training

Morning (8.00) 5 eggs boiled, whole. 4 slices of wholemeal toast.

Midmorning (11.00) Shake 40 grams of protein, 60 grams of carbs.

Dinner (1.00) Tin and a half of tuna, potato wedges and pasta. (60 grams of carbs worth)

Pre work out ( 3.00) Shake 30 grams of protein, 40 grams of oats. a banana, 10 grams of creatine.

This equats to about 140grams of protein, 180-200 grams of carbohydrates. Before training, Do people feel this will be enough before work out or shall i look to train later and get more meals in?


----------



## dog5566 (May 28, 2008)

RyanClarke said:


> First day of this tomorow, Will be eating like this before training
> 
> Morning (8.00) 5 eggs boiled, whole. 4 slices of wholemeal toast.
> 
> ...


Thats looking prity good mate, i would say thats plenty of carbs, but how much fat's are you getin? and are you ading any good oils?


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

dog5566 said:


> Thats looking prity good mate, i would say thats plenty of carbs, but how much fat's are you getin? and are you ading any good oils?


I couldn't really give you a straight answer mate, I add no oils nope. Do you think i should? and what if so?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

RyanClarke said:


> I couldn't really give you a straight answer mate, I add no oils nope. Do you think i should? and what if so?


Enanthate :lol:


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Dan said:


> Enanthate :lol:


you shush PCT boy


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Oils are very important - get olive oil, fish oils and nuts (unsalted) in your diet. I found that not only did I feel better but I progressed when I upped the good fats.


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

In regards to olive oil. I see some people use it in there shakes, what sort of amounts should i look to add...and in on the fish oils, would some sort of fish oil supplement be okay?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I used to add just a dash to my shake, maybe a tablespoon. And I take fish oil caps like they're going out of fashion - at one point I was on 40 caps a day, down to 10 now. I get mine from Zipvit as they're great value, 360 for £8.


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

dmcc said:


> I used to add just a dash to my shake, maybe a tablespoon. And I take fish oil caps like they're going out of fashion - at one point I was on 40 caps a day, down to 10 now. I get mine from Zipvit as they're great value, 360 for £8.


okay mate will do this


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

RyanClarke said:


> First day of this tomorow, Will be eating like this before training
> 
> Morning (8.00) 5 eggs boiled, whole. 4 slices of wholemeal toast.
> 
> ...


Eggs - personally I scramble them - they go down quicker 

Tuna - if you can swap this out for chicken its a higher quality source of protein - Tuna doesn't provide as much gram for gram.

Regarding the number of meal - I like to get 6 meals inc. shakes in per day - I add an extra one on workout days - but this is just my preference.

Remember that the slow progress will stay with you and can help prevent injuries caused by jumping up to fast.

Stick with Big's advice and you'll go far.


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Don't enjoy the taste of scrambled mate, And i can swallow a hole boiled egg in one go with a mouth of water :thumb: lol

Its just that i have to pack that meal for being out in regards to the tuna, And i dont really like cold stored chicken mate 

Those meals are just before i train, after is yet to be decided lol.

Yup patience is a virtue, wish i could find someeeee

Thanks for the advice mate :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

I might come and train with you on friday like, might not. :lol:


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Well that was a pointless statement!


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

RyanClarke said:


> Don't enjoy the taste of scrambled mate, And i can swallow a hole boiled egg in one go with a mouth of water :thumb: lol
> 
> Its just that i have to pack that meal for being out in regards to the tuna, And i dont really like cold stored chicken mate
> 
> ...


tuna has a low amino acid profile so your better with chicken or beef


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

siovrhyl said:


> tuna has a low amino acid profile so your better with chicken or beef


Would supplmenting with amino acid tablets be okay as i cant really replace this meal and enjoy it if im honest.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2009)

realistically, youll be fine with the tuna as long as your not relying on tuna alone.

Looking forward to reading this too.


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> realistically, youll be fine with the tuna as long as your not relying on tuna alone.
> 
> Looking forward to reading this too.


Its only really my meal whilst at college mate, 

& thanks will have up first training and diet from today later on

:thumb:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Eggs go down quickest raw

Can I ask why you want to be a fat powerlifter and not a

lean god like bber:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Eggs go down quickest raw
> 
> Can I ask why you want to be a fat powerlifter and not a
> 
> lean god like bber:lol: :lol: :lol:


You eat your eggs raw mate?

& I feel like any sort of bodybuilding competition is miles in the distance, and love the aggression and emotion between powerlifters at meets and want to be part of that :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2009)

RyanClarke said:


> You eat your eggs raw mate?
> 
> & I feel like any sort of bodybuilding competition is miles in the distance, and love the aggression and emotion between powerlifters at meets and want to be part of that :lol: :lol:


Damn, i was hoping we could put tan and oil on eachother on friday before we train :confused1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Dan said:


> Damn, i was hoping we could put tan and oil on eachother on friday before we train :confused1:


You can still do that, just call it pre strength oiling:thumbup1:

I know Big likes to get well oiled now and again


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2009)

On another note, dont neglect veg. Preferably green veg. eat lots of it.


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Dan said:


> Damn, i was hoping we could put tan and oil on eachother on friday before we train :confused1:


We do that every friday. Simpply because its fun


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> You can still do that, just call it pre strength oiling:thumbup1:
> 
> I know Big likes to get well oiled now and again


Yess his PMs are always prettyyyy seeedy like


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> On another note, dont neglect veg. Preferably green veg. eat lots of it.


Ive got a cabbage fettish i think to be quite honest :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2009)

RyanClarke said:


> We do that every friday. Simpply because its fun


HHAHA. Just threw away 60 odd eggs, some 3 month out of date :lol: fvcking reeek!!

You training today?


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Where the **** where they? Baghhh!

& yup, squats. 

Shall be at about 4 ish, you>?


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2009)

RyanClarke said:


> Where the **** where they? Baghhh!
> 
> & yup, squats.
> 
> Shall be at about 4 ish, you>?


Got a big box in my room, they were in there :lol:

Legs @ 5.. the joy.


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Dan said:


> Got a big box in my room, they were in there :lol:
> 
> Legs @ 5.. the joy.


Boh lol, Not nice.

Sweet, what you doing ?


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2009)

RyanClarke said:


> Boh lol, Not nice.
> 
> Sweet, what you doing ?


Ext

Curls

Leg press

Sldl

Squats.

1 set of each.


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

First day of this, and its all went quite well

I woke this morning feeling fresh and good.

I started my day -

8.00 5 eggs, boiled. 4 wholemeal slices of bread.

11.00 Protein shake 40 grams, 50 grams of oats.banana, Activia yoghurt, Multi vitamin tablet. Fish oil capsule.

1.00. 2 tins of tuna, with a pre packed greek salad thing from asda. 50 grams of potato wedges, 2 slices of wholemeal toast.

4.10 i hate pwo shake which was, 30 grams of protein 40 grams of carbs , 10 grams of creatine and a banana.

then i trained, about 5. And have just gettin home from legs,

after warm up,

i did 75, x 5. Which was all in all, easy.

Then 95 x 5 which was 1 maybe two partials.

Then 105x 5 which i would modestly say where all beyond paralel.

I then went to the leg extension machine, and did 3 x 10 single leg extensions.

Then hamstring curls 12, 10, 4 which i decided to super set with SLDLs. 40 kilo x 20 reps as i feel i'd went heavy on the hams ( full stack )

then i did seated calf raises 3 sets of 10, with 80 kilo grams.

All in all it went pretty well and my legs are shot. Bring on tomoroo mornings DOMS  haha

I'm home now and i will admit, my post work out simple carbs was cheesecake and orange fizzy lucozade not the best but i'm only human. And a 60 gram shake of protein..

I:'m looking to eat a 50.50.20 meal at 8.00 meat based. ( had this meal , It was 50 grams of protein from beef, And 125 grams of brown rice )

And before bed i will be eating the standard whey shake / peanut butter / cottage cheese combo 

Any comments/ critique would be nice thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2009)

I cant walk, when you rang me back i was too busy dragging myself home :lol:

I have fizzy orange lucozades post workout most times, drink it when im on the bike for 10mins then have my shake


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Think im gonna have a 'muscle nap' and get my mother to wake me upon 8.00 o clock food


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2009)

How can you sleep after fizzy lucozade? makes me want to rave.


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

RyanClarke said:


> Appreciate it mate, will you be making a journal?


No mate,just doing a very basic push/pull strength routine.

Push routine is Bench 5 sets,Squat 5 sets and Shoulder Press 3 to 5 sets.

Pull is Deads 5 sets,Low Cable Row 5 sets and Lat Pull Downs 3 sets.

Looking at 1 day on,1 day off.

Its not really journal tackle:lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Ryan just make sure you know where parallel really is. A lot of people think they're at parallel "or just above" but in reality their ass is still about 3 feet above the floor. The top of the thigh should be parallel to the floor, so hips just below knees. You also don't need to go to parallel all the time.


----------



## colinpickerman (Nov 23, 2009)

looks like a fairly solid, well planned routine


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

hi mate just been reading your training program and it looks dam good i was wondering how you would do your week 5 , would you do somthing like your 3 work sets of 5/3/1 so like 90 for 5 95 for 3 100 for 1, i dont think i got this right am just tring to get my head round it, also when you restart again do you start with the same weight and increse your 1 rm by another 5k ? hope you dont mind me asking questions i would like to follow somthing similer . cheers


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

dmcc said:


> Ryan just make sure you know where parallel really is. A lot of people think they're at parallel "or just above" but in reality their ass is still about 3 feet above the floor. The top of the thigh should be parallel to the floor, so hips just below knees. You also don't need to go to parallel all the time.


Theres an olympic lifting coach who coaches some british champion and he assured me it was deep, Not blowin my own trumpet mate but thanks for the input i will be fair and say the first to sets where probably 2 inchs above parrelell though


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

lumpy said:


> hi mate just been reading your training program and it looks dam good i was wondering how you would do your week 5 , would you do somthing like your 3 work sets of 5/3/1 so like 90 for 5 95 for 3 100 for 1, i dont think i got this right am just tring to get my head round it, also when you restart again do you start with the same weight and increse your 1 rm by another 5k ? hope you dont mind me asking questions i would like to follow somthing similer . cheers


The idea really is mate that theres only four weeks, So in your 'fifth' week so to speak. You'd have added 2.5 kilograms to your starting 1rm and re started the cycle as if from 'week 1',

So if i've started with 100 as my one rep max

I'll do the four weeks

Then re start with 102.5 and work my percentages from that. :thumbup1:

I'm only saying what BIGs told me and i've gotta put most of the credit on his head, and im sure he'll fill in any gaps in what i've said mate


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

colinpickerman said:


> looks like a fairly solid, well planned routine


appreciate it mate


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

RyanClarke said:


> The idea really is mate that theres only four weeks, So in your 'fifth' week so to speak. You'd have added 2.5 kilograms to your starting 1rm and re started the cycle as if from 'week 1',
> 
> So if i've started with 100 as my one rep max
> 
> ...


i get ya mate :thumbup1: is there a rule to the working of the percentages?


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

lumpy said:


> i get ya mate :thumbup1: is there a rule to the working of the percentages?


Search wendlers 531 on google mate, its probably a better explanation then i can give you


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

RyanClarke said:


> Search wendlers 531 on google mate, its probably a better explanation then i can give you


no probs , ill keep a close eye on your log mate am well intrested i am similer to you in strength wise my 1rm's are almost identical .


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Good stuff mate, Hope all goes well with it - Will be interesting to see how this goes for somebody else.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Wasn't having a go - far from it - just making sure you're not cheating yourself


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

lumpy said:


> i get ya mate :thumbup1: is there a rule to the working of the percentages?


The exact percentages aren't that important - effectively you are going for a near 5RM, near 3RM and near max followed by a deload in a 4 week block. For instance:

Week 1 - 65%, 75%, 85% x 5

Week 2 - 70%, 80%, 90% x 3

Week 3 - 75%x5, 85%x3, 95%x1

Week 4 (deload) - 55%, 60%, 65% x 5

Pick a weight you KNOW you can comfortably do as your 1RM. Too many guys start too high, miss the reps, and then can't load properly. You don't have to be maxing out every week.

Each cycle, add 2.5kg to your 1RM and work off of the new percentages.

Optionally, every few cycles, test your true 1RM and then work off of these real numbers. But the key is to be loading 2.5kg per cycle, even if you aren't going to your true max at all.

2.5kg every 4 weeks doesn't sound a lot, but it is sustainable progress and adds up to over 30kg in a year if you stick at it. Even with 2/3rds downtime over the year, that's still a plate a side, which is juicy progress.


----------



## mr.squatrack (Jun 27, 2005)

Wendler says to get as many reps as possible out of the last set. and add 5lbs to upper body and 10lbs to lower body movements..

I think not going crazy on the assistance work is also important.


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

dmcc said:


> Wasn't having a go - far from it - just making sure you're not cheating yourself


never thought that mate, i understand where your coming from


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

mr.squatrack said:


> Wendler says to get as many reps as possible out of the last set. and add 5lbs to upper body and 10lbs to lower body movements..
> 
> I think not going crazy on the assistance work is also important.


As many reps as possible on the last set every week?

I've read up on it and as far as i can see what big says is correct. Can you explain what you mean mate?


----------



## mr.squatrack (Jun 27, 2005)

The idea is max effort for reps, im currently getting 12 on my 3rd set of 5 for some lifts

stopping at 5 wouldnt produce much of a training effect.

http://asp.elitefts.com/qa/default.asp?tid=164&m=0&y=2009&page=2&au=Jim%20Wendler&pr=

or here

http://www.tmuscle.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance/how_to_build_pure_strength


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

9.00 - 5 eggs, 4 wholemeal toast.

11.30 - 50 gram shake, 2 Bananas.

2. 00 Tuna salad (2 tins) etc ( Attachement, MMMM beats the chicken and rice anyday lol )

5.00 - 50 gram protein shake, 2 wholemeal toast.


----------



## mr.squatrack (Jun 27, 2005)

or here

http://theswole.com/swole/531-jim-wendlers-theory-of-strength/

or here i think this is on a post by big somewhere

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m1608/is_3_25/ai_n31506106/


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

mr.squatrack said:


> or here
> 
> http://theswole.com/swole/531-jim-wendlers-theory-of-strength/
> 
> ...


I see so, follow the routine but on the final lift for that percentage every week as many reps as possible?


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

mr.squatrack said:


> The idea is max effort for reps, im currently getting 12 on my 3rd set of 5 for some lifts
> 
> stopping at 5 wouldnt produce much of a training effect.
> 
> ...


& your getting 12 reps with 95% of your 1rm?


----------



## mr.squatrack (Jun 27, 2005)

3rd set of 5 so 85% of my training 1rm ( 90% of my original 1RM+ increases from a couple of cycles)

at 95% im getting mostly 5reps

these rep numbers should decrease after a few more cycles. (im hitting rep records almost every workout at the moment, by february i will be hitting my starting 1rms,they have almost certainly already increased)

the way this program loads is very simple but very very clever


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Well today was bench, and the day started pretty poor. Woke up with a stottin head, which through the day faded. Had a few things to do so on the solid food side of things, it wasnt great but still nutrients where high as where cals. Session was 65 x 5, 75 x 5 85 x 5 which was about the limit, due to all of a sudden bad wrists and a clickly elbow. had planned on some heavy dips, but was restricted to Bw as the elbow wouldnt allow for any plateage - then incline flyes where, 10kilo x 15 , 12.5 12. 15 kilo x 10. All in all i was pretty disapointed i couldnt load any weight on the dips, and was pretty restricted with the flyes, Have a lot of time to recover and will be deep heating and strapping wrists next time. But after it i was pleased i got through the flat bench at least as up'n that is what im really bothered about.

Ps - think 'fitness testing' module - muscular strength, in where we where graded on one raw lift. Was my downfall - Shouldnt bench twice in a week boys


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

Ahh good to see somebody getting down to a bit of real training !! I'll def be keeping eye on this one. Starting few months of strength training myself next week.

All the best you should do well following this type of prog mate, top notch.


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

aeon said:


> Ahh good to see somebody getting down to a bit of real training !! I'll def be keeping eye on this one. Starting few months of strength training myself next week.
> 
> All the best you should do well following this type of prog mate, top notch.


cheers mate :thumbup1:

all the best in your training, keeping a log of it? Wouldnt mind a look at it


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Here's an idea to everyone who doesn't know about the 531 training- go buy the e-book from elitefts.com and give something back to those who help the sport grow.

M


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Never realised their was a book on it, and will buy it on your reccomendation. :thumbup1:


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

martin brown said:


> Here's an idea to everyone who doesn't know about the 531 training- go buy the e-book from elitefts.com and give something back to those who help the sport grow.
> 
> M


+1

It is cheap to buy and extremely valuable. It contains far more information than has been posted on this board, or any other board, about 5/3/1.


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

how much is the book, i would be interested im thinking about starting strength training in the new year


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

$20 from elitefts.com


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

RyanClarke said:


> cheers mate :thumbup1:
> 
> all the best in your training, keeping a log of it? Wouldnt mind a look at it


Thanks bro, i wont be keeping a log this time time around; just really busy in general and dont get enough time to spend on net as i would like.

I generally try and have 3 months training hypertrophy then 2-3 months heavy strength so i may start up journal some time in the new year.

I would agree with what Martin Brown has said, i have a few really good strength training books, and they gave me loads of help when i first got into it. Money well spent, you will use them for life.

Practical periodization is worth getting a look at, if your looking into training in this fashion for any length of time.


----------



## johnlondon (Feb 12, 2009)

looks good let us know how it goes


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Had to hold the tape in one hand, tighter then needed to be hense the increased veinage ha


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Impressive forearm mate.

It's obvious you [email protected] with your right hand


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Left arms just the same ...

Thats the one i poke my **** with, They deserve a fair work out :lol:


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Don't overtrain


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

He's good (thats from experience)


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

gay


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

Mole.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

Wheres the training like gay boy eh eh eh?


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Hey, its a freckle.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

As dan says,where is da training ye muckle pansy!!!


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

I only see ****-erotic pics. Where are the lifting sessions gayboy??


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

Where do you train?


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> Where do you train?


ashington, you?


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

hello mate hows the lifting going ? for me its a bit strange not going all out on my lifts but odly feel stonger out of the gym if you no what i mean .. i am on my 3x3 week at the mo so still a while to go before things pick up probably ill run 2 4weekers then go for 1 rep session and see were i am.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

lumpy said:


> hello mate hows the lifting going ? *for me its a bit strange not going all out on my lifts* but odly feel stonger out of the gym if you no what i mean .. i am on my 3x3 week at the mo so still a while to go before things pick up probably ill run 2 4weekers then go for 1 rep session and see were i am.


Me too, and im getting bored of a routine :lol:


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

Dan said:


> Me too, and im getting bored of a routine :lol:


i am already changing my assitance work just to keep things intresting. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

*BUMP*

*
*

*
*

*
*


----------

